# صناعة ماكينات cnc صناعة محلية



## h_s0404 (6 يونيو 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء اعرض عليكم استعدادى لصناعة cnc صناعة محلية وقطع غيار محلية وصيانة متوفرة لمن يريد الاستفسار ارجو ارسال رسالة خاصة لى.


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (11 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
اتمني من الله ان يوفقني لان اقوم بصناعة ماكينة بنفسي
لكن هناك بعض المشاكل و اتمني اني اجد عندك الحلول
اخوك محمد السمان الاسماعيلية


----------



## h_s0404 (18 يونيو 2012)

ليس لدى مانع من مساعدتك فى كل ما يخص الماكينة cnc او اى قطع غيار واجزاء تحتاجها وايضا اجزاء الكترونية مثل دائرة تشغيل موتور الحفر بالكمبيوتر وغيرها من دوائر الكترونية .


----------



## mena sarwat (29 مارس 2014)

أريد قطع غياار لماكينة cnc فهل من مساعدة ؟؟


----------



## h_s0404 (1 مايو 2014)

mena sarwat قال:


> أريد قطع غياار لماكينة cnc فهل من مساعدة ؟؟



عندى الكترونيات خاصة بالــــــــ cnc


----------



## ahmedmax001 (5 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز, اريد منك ان تصنع لي ماكينه راوتر cnc, من فضلك ارسل لى تفاصيل الاتصال بك او راسلنى على الخاص و انا جاد جدا فى طلبى, و شكرا لك. او يمكنك مراسلتى على saferart2 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------

